# AVG virus program unable to update virus database



## mnmomof3 (Jul 16, 2008)

i have AVG 8.0 on both of my computers, one has windows XP and one has Windows Vista home premium and both of them are unable to download the newest update for virus database. all i get is a message to check and make sure im connected to the internet which i am. 

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

